# Trying to program a 625 Dish Remote to operate a Vizio TV?



## primey (Nov 24, 2003)

I have a 625 Dish Receiver and I am trying to Program my Remote #2, to control my Vizio TV, so I can turn the volume up and down and the TV OFF. The Model Number of the Vizio is VW26L. Any ideas on how I can do this procedure? Thanks for your help..


Primey


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Did you try doing a code search?

To do this, hold TV until all the lights light up at the same time. Then press the regular POWER button (Not TV power) and use the up and down arrows until your TV turns itself off. Once it does, press the POUND (#) key and it will be saved.

If this doesn't work, try these codes: 
Vizio Televisions 505, 627, 775, 758, 756, 885, 864. 

If that doesn't work, than your TV isn't supported.


----------



## primey (Nov 24, 2003)

DBS Commando said:


> Did you try doing a code search?
> 
> To do this, hold TV until all the lights light up at the same time. Then press the regular POWER button (Not TV power) and use the up and down arrows until your TV turns itself off. Once it does, press the POUND (#) key and it will be saved.
> 
> ...


 Code 627 worked and I appreciate your help..Thanks..

Primey


----------

